# A pill a day???



## sprinkle85 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm a bit of a TV watcher and absolutely love the Dr. Oz show. If you haven't seen it lately or just never heard about it, he is a doctor who answers all the major health questions you might have. Well on Dr. Oz one day I would've sworn I heard him say it was NOT a good idea to take a multivitamin everyday. I'm just wondering how true this statement is. My mother has taken one a day since the time she was a teenager. My husband and I are in the same boat, we've been consistently taking them for years now. I would like to know if there are any adverse affects to taking these "healthy" pills.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I watch Dr. Oz all the time, and I don't think I ever heard him say that a multivitamin was bad to take.  If he did say that, I wouldn't listen to him.  I've been taking a multi-vitamin/mineral supplement for decades now, along with other additional supplements and herbs.  I believe I'm healthier for it, and I'm not on any prescription medications at all, although I have to watch for diabetes, as it's prevalent in my immediate family.  I do take Chromium Picolinate daily as a preventative, along with exercise, etc.  Omega 3 fish oil, vitamin D3, a vitamin B-50 complex and a magnesium citrate supplement would be some basics.


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Mar 24, 2012)

Many years people have been talking about taking multi-vitamins and if people need to take them to maintain their health. In fact several studies have been done to see what benefits they provide. the lastest information says that if someone is eating a diet that basically is low in fat but high in the basic vitamins and minerals then there is no need to take any supplement. In the average 2000 calorie diet enough vitamins and minerals are consumed to meet the body's requirements. In some cases taking supplements can cause problems as people can actually overdose on vitamins. Vitamins such as Vitamin A and even Vitamin E can be harmful if taken in excessive amounts. The best thing to do is ask your doctor and he/she may want to have you see a dietician to evaluate your current diet. Of course taking vitamins is always better if done naturally through foods but if you arent getting them via diet then taking a supplement will be just as effective.

Some supplements people automatically take without knowing some basic things. Like many women take a calcium supplement to aid in fending off osteoporosis but just picking a supplement off the shelf and starting extra calcium isnt the right way to do it. Few people know that if you are going to take a calcium supplement then you need to take one that will dissolve within 30 minutes of taking it. The best way to test this is to take one of the supplements and put it in a glass of water. If the tablet has not dissolved within 30 minutes then you need to choose a different calcium tablet to take. Calcium is digested in certain areas of the digestive system and if it is still a whole tablet when it passes this area then you are just wasting your money and time and can be giving yourself a false sense of assurance that you are protecting yourself.

Taking supplements such as magnesium can also harm the body. Magnesium is one of those things necessary for your heart and if you take too much of it outside of what you get in your diet is can cause heart issues with you developing palpitations and chest pain. Another thing that people think is if they have leg cramps they need to take extra potassium but this also can cause problems with your heart. Before you take anything that isnt prescribed by your doctor its better to talk to them to see if it will interact with your current medications or if it can cause problems with any of your medical problems. While I know everyone wants to be in good health, taking supplements isnt always the best way to go about this. And just because supplements are available over the counter doesnt meant they are okay to take. Its better to be safe than to be sorry!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree about not taking additional calcium supplements for bone health, like doctors often recommend. My doctor wanted me to take increased calcium to avoid osteoporosis, but too much calcium can go into the arteries and cause strokes, calcium carbonate is particularly bad to ingest, like the main ingredient in Tums antacid...which a neighbor's doctor recommended that she take as a cheap supplement for bone health.  Instead, I began taking vitamin D3, and vitamin k2, to assure that the calcium that was entering my system through food consumption would be utilized by the bones. Magnesium is excellent for muscle support including the heart, but too much of anything is not good, moderation is key.

Just as supplements that are available OTC may not always be okay to take, let's not forget the safety issues and dangerous side effects of some popular physician prescribed drugs.  Realistically, even the most harsh effect from a vitamin or herb is usually extremely mild compared to prescription drugs.  A wise recommendation before using any vitamins, supplements or herbs, is to do your homework and research any side effects or drug interactions that may occur.  Having said that, it's also a good practice to research about any drugs that your doctor recommends.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd never heard that before, I've always had one a day and my doctor's never told me not to. I have a feeling that I don't naturally get all the vitamins I need in the day, so I don't think I have excess vitamin's on a daily basis.


----------

